# The friesian horses



## marjolein (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a wonderfull movie about the Friesian horses, you van click on the trailer  
www.thefriesianhorses.com


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

oh wow!!they were beautiful..apsalutly gorgeous!!how do i get that dvd!!the music goes really well too heheh..do you have one at all?
xxmxx


----------

